# Software Build v10.2 2020.16.* (latest 2020.16.3)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

As we did with the 2020.5 series of software, we're going to try something different for the 2020.16 series of software:

Instead of having separate "official" and "discussion" threads, we're going to have a single thread.
The first post of this thread will be updated with facts about the software as we learn them.
We're going to have a single thread for *all *software sub-versions in this series.
*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.16 5a4c62a0abd1 (2020-05-06)
2020.16.1 e32a131fdb9b (2020-05-07)
2020.16.2 a0c3c853bd63 (2020-05-11)
2020.16.2.1 e99c70fff409 (2020-05-17)
2020.16.3 53d19559a8a7 (2020-06-03)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.12.*
*Release Notes:*

*Tesla Toybox*​The Tesla Toybox has been redesigned to make it easier to view and play. Simply scroll through the toys and adjust the associated controls. As before, to access the Tesla Toybox, tap the Toybox icon from the Application Launcher.​​*Nearby Charging Sites*​The charging list has been improved to easily filter nearby charging sites based on max power. Simply tap the charging icon on the map and filter by selecting the associated lighting bolt icons.​
*Dashcam Improvements*​Dashcam is now easier to setup or erase. After plugging in a USB drive, tap Controls > Safety & Security > FORMAT USB DEVICE to format and create the associated folders for Dashcam. Note: Formatting the USB drive will also delete any existing clips.​​*Backgammon Improvements*​Playing Backgammon against your Tesla has now become more difficult. The most difficult level has now been trained with 20+ million games. Challenge your Tesla to a game by tapping the Application Launcher, then tap Entertainment > Arcade > Backgammon. Note: As usual, the Tesla Arcade is only available when your car is in PARK.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Release Notes:*
*Dashcam Improvements*​Dashcam is now easier to setup or erase. After plugging in a USB drive, tap Controls > Safety & Security > FORMAT USB DEVICE to format and create the associated folders for Dashcam. Note: Formatting the USB drive will also delete any existing clips.​​*Backgammon Improvements*​Playing Backgammon against your Tesla has now become more difficult. The most difficult level has now been trained with 20+ million games. Challenge your Tesla to a game by tapping the Application Launcher, then tap Entertainment > Arcade > Backgammon. Note: As usual, the Tesla Arcade is only available when your car is in PARK.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Additional release notes added:

*Tesla Toybox*​The Tesla Toybox has been redesigned to make it easier to view and play. Simply scroll through the toys and adjust the associated controls. As before, to access the Tesla Toybox, tap the Toybox icon from the Application Launcher.​​*Nearby Charging Sites*​The charging list has been improved to easily filter nearby charging sites based on max power. Simply tap the charging icon on the map and filter by selecting the associated lighting bolt icons.​


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Spotted on 2 cars on Teslapedia.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.16.1


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I would not have believed that enough people played backgammon in their Teslas to warrant an update, 

Just goes to show how wrong I was.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

It was a particularly sucky implementation of it.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

2020.16.2 Spotted on TeslaFi (same Georgia Mid Range Model 3 that got 2020.16)


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I wonder why this update isn't rolling out to the masses yet. 

Do you think they found an issue?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> I wonder why this update isn't rolling out to the masses yet.
> 
> Do you think they found an issue?


Could be EAP...?


----------



## jwuwu (Mar 21, 2019)

I just installed 2020.16.2 for my Model Y today. When I had 2020.16 I was having bluetooth issues, I couldn't hear my callers and connection was cutting in and out from my phone. I think 2020.16.2 addressed it. I went out for a drive earlier and bluetooth was working fine.

I didn't test out the toy box or backgammon improvements yet.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jwuwu said:


> I just installed 2020.16.2 for my Model Y today. When I had 2020.16 I was having bluetooth issues, I couldn't hear my callers and connection was cutting in and out from my phone. I think 2020.16.2 addressed it. I went out for a drive earlier and bluetooth was working fine.
> 
> I didn't test out the toy box or backgammon improvements yet.


Reminiscent of the Bluetooth issues in the early days of the Model 3.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Some interesting details on the version 2020.16.2


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

victor said:


> Some interesting details on the version 2020.16.2


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

victor said:


> Some interesting details on the version 2020.16.2


I think I'm more interested to see the approach of the video itself. Why hasn't anyone else thought of that. Brilliant!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

NickJonesS71 said:


> I think I'm more interested to see the approach of the video itself. Why hasn't anyone else thought of that. Brilliant!


My concern is that it send erroneous driving data to Tesla since the side cameras, radar and sonar sensors will no be in agreement with what the camera's are seeing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> My concern is that it send erroneous driving data to Tesla since the side cameras, radar and sonar sensors will no be in agreement with what the camera's are seeing.


Tesla also has the speed and GPS coordinates of the car, so they should be able to tell that it's inside a garage and can filter out such data.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

ibgeek said:


> My concern is that it send erroneous driving data to Tesla since the side cameras, radar and sonar sensors will no be in agreement with what the camera's are seeing.


I agree with @garsh that they must know the car is stationary. That's referenced in the video why the cars aren't accurately rendered on the screen because it can't stitch the ultrasonic sensors with the camera feeds to get a full picture.

Worst case, this kind of "trick" and be exposed and hopefully remediated as a possible security risk


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I just like being able to say:

Well, while your car has no clue, my Tesla sees live people!


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

littlD said:


> my Tesla sees live people!


Better than the alternative! 😉


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> Better than the alternative! 😉
> 
> View attachment 34015


YES! Someone did a "Yes, And" on my post!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

16.2.1 now showing for a hand full of 3's and Y's starting yesterday. No notes yet.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.16.2.1
https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

Just downloaded 16.2.1, will go out and do a drive.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Rush said:


> Just downloaded 16.2.1, will go out and do a drive.


Release notes???


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Here are release notes for 16.2.1 on my model X, which sometimes are the same as model 3 and sometimes not. 
Edit: Doesn't appear to be anything new relative to earlier 16* releases. But just realized I didn't have a 16* version yet. The Toybox format change is nice, although I only get into that stuff about once a year.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> Here are release notes for 16.2.1 on my model X, which sometimes are the same as model 3 and sometimes not.
> Edit: Doesn't appear to be anything new relative to earlier 16* releases. But just realized I didn't have a 16* version yet. The Toybox format change is nice, although I only get into that stuff about once a year.
> View attachment 34041


Totally agree... nothing really new, no driving improvements, just media stuff. But it still is exciting to see 'your tesla has a new software update' notice.

OTA updates are just the 'bees knees'.!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the "nearby charging sites" info. Hoping it will prove useful on my many road trips.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

16.2.10 so far only on one model S P85.

https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This one hit just a few cars a couple of days ago, but the last two days is really picking up steam.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

garsh said:


> *Backgammon Improvements*​Playing Backgammon against your Tesla has now become more difficult.​


Man, it was difficult enough with the black colored checkers. Horrible color, especially at night. I can hardly see them!

I actually find that backgammon is probably the game I play the most in my Tesla. Usually against another player though. It's two player, doesn't require a controller and usually takes just about the right amount of time that I happen to be sitting in the car anyway waiting for whatever it is I am waiting for. I just wish they hadn't chosen such a dark colored piece against a relatively dark board background.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

I downloaded 2020.16.2.1 yesterday. When I ran some errands, I noticed that an odd quirk had resurfaced in Autopilot. Specifically: several updates ago, my Model 3 would slow down WAY too much on curves. That oddity was corrected in the subsequent update. Well… now 2020.16.2.1 has again rendered Autopilot overly cautious when going around curves. Have others noticed this? I sure hope the next update (2020.20?) will correct the problem. Until it is resolved, I'll forego using Autopilot: such paranoia on curves not only irritates me, but also other drivers behind me.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Just got it, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Yanquetino said:


> Well… now 2020.16.2.1 has again rendered Autopilot overly cautious when going around curves. Have others noticed this?


Yes, noticed it today. Hadn't had it before either. It's acting like a new high school driver again instead of one that's been driving for a year or two.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks liking 16.2.1 is going wide as we speak.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I saw that 16.2.1 was starting and knew I needed an excuse to go out to the garage. Checked for update, nope. Checked again, waiting, waiting, waiting, starting to download.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I was sitting in the car and a message came up about loading new firmware in the controllers. I also got this note:









This suggests changes to the controller firmware.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I also got this note:


That message about optimized charging is about your iPhone battery charging schedule, not the car.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Man, it was difficult enough with the black colored checkers. Horrible color, especially at night. I can hardly see them!
> 
> I actually find that backgammon is probably the game I play the most in my Tesla. Usually against another player though. It's two player, doesn't require a controller and usually takes just about the right amount of time that I happen to be sitting in the car anyway waiting for whatever it is I am waiting for. I just wish they hadn't chosen such a dark colored piece against a relatively dark board background.


Growing up with an ex-navy father, we played the Acey-deucey variant of backgammon. I still have my dad's roll up board and markers. I don't suppose they have that variant in there? I haven't checked it out yet on this update. It's been a very long time since I played.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

I’m not sure about the new stoplight and stop sign update. Before the update, the max speed was 5 mph above the posted speed for both AP and TACC. Now, it is the posted speed limit in Google maps. I wish they had kept the old rule - 5 mph higher.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I noticed the car lane changes seem less snappy but by no means lethargic. It is a an impression and not a complaint. In the past, my butt-O-meter felt the lane changes but now the ones I sampled were calmer.

Bob Wilson


----------



## rchamb (May 24, 2020)

After the 2020.16.2.1 update on my 2014 P85D, while driving all of the following occurred:
- Stability Control disabled
- Regen disabled
- Park assist disabled
- Traction control disabled
- ABS disabled
- Cruise Control disabled 
- Autosteer disabled
- Emergency braking disabled

What’s up with that? Reset = no change


----------



## davidviolin (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm away from home and 16.2.1 downloaded over LTE and I installed it remotely from the phone. Im in a parking garage without wifi. 2018 M3P+ HW 2.5


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

16.2.1 installed yesterday and driven over 100 miles today. WAY too slow around turns. Although the setting was correctly established, it would not move around slower traffic unless I manually implemented a lane change. More phantom breaking than I've experienced previously. The turns do seem very very smooth and tracks right through the middle of the curve. I don't notice a difference in stop sign/lights but it's still too jerky for me to use with my wife in the car. I wish the car would use more regen when braking for stop signs/lights rather than friction-braking at the last moment. Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

VFRMike said:


> I don't notice a difference in stop sign/lights but it's still too jerky for me to use with my wife in the car. I wish the car would use more regen when braking for stop signs/lights rather than friction-braking at the last moment.


I feel the same way in city driving too. I have my follow distance set to 5 and it still comes up way too aggressively on stopped vehicles. I find the whole AP experience very jaring and way too aggressive than just driving the car. And I drive very *aggressively* I'm still not thrilled to show off FSD to friends unless on the highway because of how unsmooth the experience is

We had a meetup with our local group Saturday about 30 owners. There were 2 owners that asked about upgrading to FSD before the price increase. It seemed the overall consensus of the group was we would all skip FSD and save 7-8k now that standard AP is included that's the only feature that works well


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

tencate said:


> Yes, noticed it today. Hadn't had it before either. It's acting like a new high school driver again instead of one that's been driving for a year or two.


I noticed this as well but remember the early days when it would blast a curve at full speed requiring me to take over. I'm sure it will get resolved. What is very irritating and I don't attribute it to this update but the continued degradation on how poorly Summon works in and out of my garage. Takes several tries now both forward and reverse so basically useless now. Used to work fine.
Highway driving now is really very smooth. My wife hadn't been with me for awhile and for the first time she didn't complain. The main complaint with highway driving is how fast it tries to take sharp exit ramps which we have alot of in Mass. Very dangerous with no improvements to these types of sharp exit ramps since NoA was released.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> I downloaded 2020.16.2.1 yesterday. When I ran some errands, I noticed that an odd quirk had resurfaced in Autopilot. Specifically: several updates ago, my Model 3 would slow down WAY too much on curves. That oddity was corrected in the subsequent update. Well… now 2020.16.2.1 has again rendered Autopilot overly cautious when going around curves. Have others noticed this? I sure hope the next update (2020.20?) will correct the problem. Until it is resolved, I'll forego using Autopilot: such paranoia on curves not only irritates me, but also other drivers behind me.


I noticed the exact same scenario in the same timeframes as you. It only happens for me on 1 curve during my commute and I'm in a rural area and work at night. Therefore, it doesn't but me as much and I don't see it as dangerous because there's nobody behind me. Also, I always use FSD with my foot on the accelerator overriding the incorrect speed limit, so it's easy for me to respond to this bug and maintain my speed.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't really seen mention of a new item in the car settings, but I believe it was introduced in one of the 2020.16.* versions (I'm on 2020.16.2.1). Under the "Security" section there is a "Notifications" button that shows a history of recent errors and notifications.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

android04 said:


> I haven't really seen mention of a new item in the car settings, but I believe it was introduced in one of the 2020.16.* versions (I'm on 2020.16.2.1). Under the "Security" section there is a "Notifications" button that shows a history of recent errors and notifications.


I didn't notice that at all. Nice find!!!!

Looks like I need to get my tire fixed ( tpms notifications). lol


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> I wonder why this update isn't rolling out to the masses yet.
> 
> Do you think they found an issue?


I just got this (2020.16.2.1) today (27 May 2020) and I have lost the ability to change any seat position memory settings.

If I'm driving for a longish period of time, my sciatica issues call for a small seat change and then about 10 minutes later I like to change the seat again simply to return it to the memory position...but the dialog box does not appear anytime i am changing any seat position setting.

Happens either in drive or park, my specific profile, other profiles or the easy entry profile.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

I seemed to be on the tail end of this release. I got it last night around 11pm.

1030am this morning I grabbed my E-ZPass out of the center console, closed the doors and went to work.

I got home and opened the garage and low and behold the car had never shut off. Big puddle of water from the AC running.

Teslafi shows the car never slept from 1030 to about 4p when I got home. Sure enough I tested walk away lock and it didn't trigger me leaving. I toggled this on and off in both easy entry and my profile and verified my phone showed connected in the keys section. Which rectified the issue of the car thinking I left

I did fully reboot this morning as per my after update ritual... Just something to keep an eye on. Lucky I didn't loose to much range.

And I did double check that cabin overheat was disabled....


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> I seemed to be on the tail end of this release. I got it last night around 11pm.
> 
> 1030am this morning I grabbed my E-ZPass out of the center console, closed the doors and went to work.
> 
> ...


I also noticed that any of the interior light settings were all "off".


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mike said:


> I also noticed that any of the interior light settings were all "off".


This has been going on since the 2020.12.x versions. Hopefully Tesla fixes this bug eventually, but it helped me realize that I prefer my cabin light setting to Off instead of Auto.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

android04 said:


> but it helped me realize that I prefer my cabin light setting to Off instead of Auto.


Always since day one 👍


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> I just got this (2020.16.2.1) today (27 May 2020) and I have lost the ability to change any seat position memory settings.
> 
> If I'm driving for a longish period of time, my sciatica issues call for a small seat change and then about 10 minutes later I like to change the seat again simply to return it to the memory position...but the dialog box does not appear anytime i am changing any seat position setting.
> 
> Happens either in drive or park, my specific profile, other profiles or the easy entry profile.


Well, here is one for the books.

With the time stamp data/bug report screen shots information sent to my mobile repair guy, he told me my seats "need a recalibration and will try and pop over next week to do it".


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

This is one buggy version for me. Phantom screen movements on four separate occasions where I had to reboot each time. Also no connectivity to my iPhone 11 for Bluetooth music. My USB media stick is not working either. Pressing right scroll button to activate voice commands shows “microphone not available.” Wished I never updated 😑


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

My biggest complaint with 16.2.1 is the music progress bar gets stuck at the beginning. The right side properly shows time left, but the bar doesn't move. Fixed twice with a reboot.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

Hmmm. It looks like various bugs have appeared with the 2020.16.2.1 update. These are the ones reported by some users (not all) in this thread so far:

Slows down TOO much on curves
No longer allows +5 MPH over speed limit in AP + Autostop.
Phantom braking
Auto lane change not working
Summon not working as well
Inability to change seat position memory
Walk away lock not working
Interior light settings off
Phantom screen movements
Bluetooth music doesn't connect iPhone 11
Microphone not available
Music progress bar stuck
I wonder how many of these occur with a specific model…? Maybe accommodating the new Model Y has complicated updates across-the-board…? Let's hope the Tesla programmers are squashing such bugs for the next update.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Well.... here is a non complaint.

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-autopilot-80-min-torture-test-video/


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> Well.... here is a non complaint.
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-autopilot-80-min-torture-test-video/


I drove the entire Blue Ridge Parkway last fall, 469 miles. I don't think I used autopilot any. The car's too damn fun to drive on mountain roads!!


----------



## jwuwu (Mar 21, 2019)

Not sure if it's just me. My model Y's sentry mode hasn't been working at all since updating to 2020.16.2.1. It's not recording anything happening around the car, even when it's plugged in charging. I have sentry mode running all the time now and I tried to test it out by turning off my bluetooth and walking up to my car, banging on the windows and panels. Nothing shows up on the screen. Nothing records or shows up in the dashcam viewer. I have to go in the car and press on "save footage" and it'll show the last ten minutes. I restarted the car a couple times, reformat my SSD to the two different formats, and still no luck. Anyone have this same issue? Reached out to Tesla and they said they're aware of this. I hope this update will address it but doesn't look like it.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

This is the 2020.20.x thread.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jwuwu said:


> Not sure if it's just me. My model Y's sentry mode hasn't been working at all since updating to 2020.16.2.1. It's not recording anything happening around the car, even when it's plugged in charging. I have sentry mode running all the time now and I tried to test it out by turning off my bluetooth and walking up to my car, banging on the windows and panels. Nothing shows up on the screen. Nothing records or shows up in the dashcam viewer. I have to go in the car and press on "save footage" and it'll show the last ten minutes. I restarted the car a couple times, reformat my SSD to the two different formats, and still no luck. Anyone have this same issue? Reached out to Tesla and they said they're aware of this. I hope this update will address it but doesn't look like it.





sduck said:


> This is the 2020.20.x thread.


Thanks for pointing that out. Posts moved to the appropriate thread.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

2020.16.3 has now appeared. No change in release notes.
Thanks @bernie !


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Just upgraded - Seems to be minor bug fixes


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Unfortunately for the few of us who have hardwired a radar detector into the empty power terminal on VCLEFT, it no longer de-energizes when the door is shut. It waits until the car goes to sleep. So now if you're charging or using Sentry for long periods, you'll have to turn off your detector manually if you don't want it to stay on all day or night.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

gotta say, the dashcam, in car viewing, sentry mode viewing, switching between camera views and even SCRUBBING is MUCH better in this build than any of the last builds.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> gotta say, the dashcam, in car viewing, sentry mode viewing, switching between camera views and even SCRUBBING is MUCH better in this build than any of the last builds.


Can you confirm which build you mean? 16.2.1 or 16.3? or all?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

GDN said:


> Can you confirm which build you mean? 16.2.1 or 16.3? or all?


It was previously on 16.2.1, I'm now on 16.3 I think since only yesterday.

Update. So technically I'm on 20.5 now


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Yesterday I finally took 16.2.1 on a long, 2.25 hour country drive, on two lane secondary highways.

Using TACC, this version is much more susceptible to phantom braking.

When approaching opposing traffic, with a curve ahead of me going to the right between me and the opposing vehicle, nine out of 10 times the car momentarily pauses.

Also, this version likes to bleed speed, both on curves as well as climbing hills that are above a certain (steep) gradient.

I have to go find the "software wish" thread and beg for "dumb cruise control" for the 23rd time...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Mike said:


> Yesterday I finally took 16.2.1 on a long, 2.25 hour country drive, on two lane secondary highways.
> 
> Using TACC, this version is much more susceptible to phantom braking.
> 
> ...


I agree that I'm finding both phenomena more pronounced on this version, but I would _not _refer to what I'm experiencing as "phantom braking"--it's clearly caution braking, where it's reacting to a possible hazard. In fact, it's driving more like I would drive if AP and TACC weren't on. (I'm on HW 2.5, by the way--it might matter for this kind of behavior!)

On previous versions, if there was, for example, a car stopped in the breakdown lane with its blinkers on that was a little over the line in to the driving lane, most of the time AP would zoom on by without changing speed at all. If it was far enough over the line, though, it would panic and stop rapidly.

On this version, if it's just slightly in to my lane, but with enough space for it to go by, TACC sort of "taps the brake" and slows down a bit, as if it's deciding whether or not it has to stop. It's not a rapid deceleration, and it doesn't seem at all unnatural or unwarranted when I'm also edgy about the car that's almost in my way.

On this version, I've also had it do that several times for high-contrast shadows--but in that situation, I'm not always sure I trust my own vision as to what's ahead, so a moment's hesitation from the car doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> but I would _not _refer to what I'm experiencing as "phantom braking"--it's clearly caution braking


Perhaps that is the better way to describe it.

Slowing down while going up steep hills because it is a blind hill may be part of the planned program. I just found it was still too "mechanical" feeling versus not using TACC and simply keeping steady pressure on the accelerator and thus bleeding off some speed going up blind hills.

I do find the car too cautious on some curves, curves that used to be taken at speed so I hope some of that can be dialed back.

But anytime I am approaching a right curve with an elevation peak at the curve and there is oncoming traffic that is still below the peak (and thus not at the curve yet), the car is momentarily tricked into thinking that vehicle is a threat.

I interpret the last point as evidence that the car is _still _not looking far enough ahead to understand the context of it current position with the surrounding environment (much like lane hunting when an exit lane begins and the car starts to hunt for the new lane center...)


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Just got back from a 600 mile trip with 16.3. I lost count of the number of times the car freaked out. This on NOA, AP and TACC, and under light to moderate interstate traffic. This included changing lanes for no apparent reason (then changing right back), slowing down for no apparent reason (requiring manual override), not knowing what to do when passing on/off ramps without a dividing line. "Take control" alarm a few times, also for no apparent reason. Hugged the construction barrier a little too close for comfort several times. I think it follows too closely no matter the following distance setting. 

Still, had a great ride. Battery charged to 304 miles (310 rated) after 16K and 20 months. Averaged 230 Wh per mile (speed limit plus 5). All other functions seemed good. If I didn't use AP/TACC, I would have no comments.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I also did a road trip to Ohio and back a week ago. I used EAP almost the whole way, only one or two weird incidents, both related to trucks approaching from the sides. I gave up on NOA quite a while ago - while it's much better than it used to be, it's still much more trouble than it's worth. I turn off autopilot in construction zones, and suggest others do that also.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Drove from SF to Las Vegas and back two weeks ago, around 570miles one way, and used AP/NOA the whole trip. My only real gripe with NOA as it is currently is that on 2 lane divided highways in CA the only time you want to be in the right lane is to exit or enter the highway. The right lane is where all the trucks and potholes reside. Cars stay right. Also on Highway 5 or 99, trucks have a 55Mph speed limit and cars have a 70Mph limit. This is why Tesla needs to allow us the option of turning off the passing lane feature. I understand why it's there, but we should be able to turn it off if we want to. Would cut down on a lot of unwanted/needed lane changes. There is a setting to turn off lane changes except for navigation, but that still has the passing lane feature included.  Other than that, both directions went without any unexpected behavior. I admit though that it is a fairly simple trip.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I was on 16.2.1 and now 16.3 and I thought the latest batch update was 2020.20.12, I am on 2.5 EAP does this matter?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

panpanbebe said:


> I was on 16.2.1 and now 16.3 and I thought the latest batch update was 2020.20.12, I am on 2.5 EAP does this matter?


It's not like iPhone software where everybody gets updated to the same version. Tesla updates vehicles in batches, and will keep some cars on older software for longer, and have others update to newer, less-proven versions.

Currently, 27% of the fleet is still on some version of 2020.16


----------

